# Are those aphids in my crape myrtle?



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

See photos. Are those aphids in my black diamond crape myrtle? Sorry phone camera does not macro very well.

Been spraying with the shown "concentrate" every 2 weeks since new growth started to appear. Also sprayed twice with the "ready to spray". Both list aphids. Still see those insects.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

For more info:

The concentrate has active ingredient "tau-fluvalinate"

The ready-to-spray has active ingredient "cyfluthrin"


----------



## AlexH (Sep 9, 2018)

They look like aphids. Try spraying them off with water, that's how I deal with them in the vegetable garden.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

AlexH said:


> They look like aphids. Try spraying them off with water, that's how I deal with them in the vegetable garden.


Thanks @AlexH. I was going to hose them off because I thought they died. But upon a closer look many are still active 

I'll go ahead and try to hose them away!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Bifenthrin will kill them all.

Then you can hose off the dead bugs....


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Imidacloprid applied to the roots.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> Bifenthrin will kill them all.
> 
> Then you can hose off the dead bugs....





Greendoc said:


> Imidacloprid applied to the roots.


Thanks @FlowRider & @Greendoc! I have Talstar P (Bifenthrin) so I'll apply that later today and see how it goes.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

You can kill aphids with just dawn dish detergent mixed in water. The dish detergent essentially dissolves their exoskeleton.
AvE made a video about it a few years ago.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYBamOW7YFc

Also, if you get some lady beetles they'll go to town killin 'em off. I've ordered a few thousand from Amazon the past few years and they've done a number on the aphids. Every year there are fewer returning but I've kept up ordering my little red soldiers.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

quadmasta said:


> You can kill aphids with just dawn dish detergent mixed in water. The dish detergent essentially dissolves their exoskeleton.
> AvE made a video about it a few years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


@quadmasta I made fun of my mother in law when she told my wife to use dish soap with water! Apparently she was right :shock:

I never ever thought about buying lady bugs and dumping them around my yard, but after a few minutes of research I found out how much I don't know about gardening in general :lol: I would've never guessed Amazon sold those either!

I already sprayed the tree with Talstar P using slightly higher than the label rate for aphids. I'll go out tomorrow and hit them with dish detergent if I see any active aphids!


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

If you end up ordering ladybugs from Amazon, submit your order before noon on Monday so they'll be delivered before the weekend. Temps are starting to get to where they won't survive in a UPS/USPS warehouse over the weekend. Put them in the fridge at least for a few days before you put them out and make sure you follow the instructions in the box or they'll all fly away.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

It looks like Talstar P took care of them. I went out and poked around and none were moving. So I hosed them off and will keep an eye out there!

Appreciate everybody's help :thumbup:


----------

